# Time delay module Kawasaki fd661



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Mower stopped running out of clear blue......no sputtering....new battery, has gas, wires appeared to all be connected.....if time delay is bad what causes that issue....thxs


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

hoops said:


> Mower stopped running out of clear blue......no sputtering....new battery, has gas, wires appeared to all be connected.....if time delay is bad what causes that issue....thxs


 Back up a bit and tell us what mower we're talking about. Helps to be able to look at the wiring diagram. Have you checked the main fuse? Engine will shutoff if you blow the main fuse


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Mower is a encore prowler....early 2000....thxs


----------

